# mehrere Abfragen nacheinander wie mit MS Access mit JAVA



## niels97 (26. Dez 2008)

Hi,

bin Anfänger auf dem Gebiet der Datenbankprogrammierung mit JAVA und habe zwar im Internet schon nach der Beantwortung meiner Frage gesucht, aber leider erfolglos.
Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand mir bitte weiterhelfen könnte.


In Microsoft Access kann man mehere Abfragen hintereinander geschaltet abfragen.
Somit ist es möglich erst Daten in einzelne Abfragen aus mehreren Tabelle auszulesen.
Diese Daten können dann aus den Abfragen heraus, entsprechend der Anforderung mit nachgeordneten Abfrage weiter aufbereitet werden.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dies auch per SQL Abfragen und JAVA zu generieren?
Die Daten werden dann beispielsweise in einen Recordset gelesen, der als Ergebnis der ersten Abfrage fungiert.
Und dann werden weitere Abfragen nachgeschaltet, die die Daten aus den Recordsets erneut abfragen.

Oder ist das Problem nur mit temporären Tabellen, die die Zwischenergebnisse beinhalten würden,  zu erschlagen?

Bitte um Eure Hilfe!!!

Vielen Dank für alles im Voraus

Niels


----------



## frapo (26. Dez 2008)

Was verwendest du für eine Datenbank? Du könntest das im Prinzip ja auch mit Subselects erreichen, also reinem SQL.


----------



## niels97 (27. Dez 2008)

Danke für Deine Nachricht.
Ich verwende eine MySQL Datenbank.

Hast Du ein Beispiel von so einem subselect?

Und ist es auch möglich Recordsets wie Unterabfragen zu behandeln?

Danke für die Hilfe.

Niels


----------



## frapo (27. Dez 2008)

Niels97 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast Du ein Beispiel von so einem subselect?



Ein Beispiel für ein Sub-Select findest du in der MySQL-Doku: MySQL - Sub-Select



			
				Niels97 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ist es auch möglich Recordsets wie Unterabfragen zu behandeln?



Sagen wir mal so: wenn die Daten, die das Recordset füllen, aus der DB kommen, dann kann man sie sicher auch in einer Unterabfrage (eben einem Sub-Select) verwenden. Es kommt halt drauf an was du genau vorhast, du müsstest vielleicht konkreter sagen, was du genau für ein Problem lösen möchtest. 

Es gibt theoretisch viele Wege die man nutzen könnte. Auch das erstellen von temporären Tabellen über INSERT INTO wäre eine Möglichkeit. 

Gruß
frapo


----------

